# Detectar la presencia de personas en una cuarto



## novat (Abr 29, 2006)

Hola, disculpa que te moleste, pero necesito realizar proyecto en la escuela, que consiste un sistema de iluminación el cual presentara una intensidad de luz dependiendo de la luz natural y que se prenda siempre y cuando exista alguien en el area donde se va a iluminar (un salon de clases, un habiración). Inialmente estaba pensando en utilizar un sensor de paso formado por  fotodiodos y  fototransistor colocados de cierta manera que permita detectar si una persona entra o sale de lugar al interrumpirse el haz de luz e ir contando cuantas personas hay en el lugar, pero el problema esta en que si entran dos personas o entran muy juntas  no va ha servir. 

Me prodrian ayudar, para poder detectar de alguna forma la presencia de personas, aun si estas no llegaran a mueverse en el area donde se va a iluminar.  

Me serviria de mucho cualquier tipo de información: tipo de sensores a utilizar, alguna referencia en el internert sobre este tema o cualquier idea de como sulucionar el problema.

Pienso usar un microcontrolador PIC16F84.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## trujillo (May 14, 2006)

Saludos Novat,

Entre las ideas que te surgiero 
- emplear una webcam para determinar si una persona esta en una habitacion o no. Este metodo es mas o menos simple pero requiere el uso de una pc para su funcionamiento. Aqui utilizarias reconocimiento de patrones o simplemente saber si en el entorno existen cambios o no.

- La otra, y es la que me parece mas coherente, es utilizando un par de fotodiodos distribuidos en la habitacion que funcionarian como sensor de movimiento. Incluso se puede utilizar un sistema comercial de deteccion de movimiento. En este sistema el problema seria determinar el tiempo de muestreo para determinar cambios en el entorno.

Tu idea es viable y podrias desarrollarla como un primer sensor. Ahora bien, el hecho de que puedan entrar dos personas casi simultaneamente y que el sensor pueda detectar una nada mas, es probable pero creo que la probabilidada tenderia a cero. 

Pero si utilizas la información del sensor de la entrada con algun otro que muestre la habitación, y meter todo esto a una funcion logica y segun la respuesta encender, apagar o mantener encendida o apagada la luz de la habitacion.

Bien espero que te sirva de algo si tienes alguna pregunta al respecto estoy disponible y tratare de responderto lo mas pronto posible.


----------



## novat (May 14, 2006)

Gracias por tus sugerencias. 
Por que mensionas que la probabilidad tendria a cero.

Ahora refiriendote al otro tipo de sensor que  podria utilizar, prodria ser un PIR como el que se mencionan en foro sensor para detectar la presencia de seres vivos. Pero mi pregunta es donde puedo conseguir el PIR. EL PIR puede ser como los modulos receptores que tiene las TV los cuales tambien tienen tres terminales. Que tan complicado es manejarlos.


----------



## trujillo (May 14, 2006)

Para que la probabilidad tienda a cero,   ojo no es cero, suponemos que el espacio de la puerta es suficientemente pequeño como para no permitir el acceso a mas de una persona adulta a la vez. Bueno si consideras los niños e incluso a las mascotas se tendria que considerar una funcion de probabilidad que incluya este tipo de eventos. Con lo cual tu problema se complica un poco.

Desde mi punto de vista lo primero es hacer una version funcional del sistema y despues agregar robustes al sistema. Con esto no digo que hagas algo que no sirva y luego lo parches, sino resolver el problema lo mas sencillo posible y a partir de ahi considerar las demas variables que afectarian a tu sistema.

Esto te lo comento porque tu finalidad es para un proyecto escolar y el tiempo es un factor muy importante a considerar. Sino pues hay que resolverlo lo mejor posible que puedas. 

Acerca del sensor PIR, yo los he visto en las tiendas de electronica pero incluso puedes buscar en los comercios que se dedican a instalar sistemas de seguridad. Aunque en estos ultimos deben de ser mas caros. 

Yo no los he utilizado pero con la hoja de datos no debe de ser mucho problema manejarlos. Seria cuestion de tener las especificaciones del sensor y comenzar a trabajar desde ahi.


Saludos y hasta pronto.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 14, 2006)

Mira este enlace http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30672/article.html

http://www.epemag.com/magindex.html

May 2003 Purchase this issue
PROJECTS AND CIRCUITS

Super Motion Sensor by Thomas Scarborough
A highly responsive design that even detects a single finger moving at five metres! 

mira en la mula EPE
ed2k://|file|EPE%20Magazine%202003%20-%20Full.rar|61730144|5B753F72ABBC658C76819E23DFB91AB4|/

Estos circuitos son del tipo motion solo funcionan si se mueven.

Normalmente se utiliza un metodo de tiempo para determinar si hay o no personas
Puedes poner un micro como segundo elemento detector.

Este metodo es interesnate porque te ahoras un sensor para la deteccion de las personas y otro para la luz.




Creo que en el cole no te van a exigir una caracteristica tan avanzada como savber en todo momento si hay personas o no.


Yo creo que mejor utilizar un pic16f876/877 o un pic18F452 valen casi lo mismo y en cambio son mas potentes, y lo que no necesites no lo utilices pero ha hi esta. ademas puedes utilizar los bootloader.


----------



## fran_14 (May 30, 2006)

hola, necesito una alarma con un haz de luz de 3 metros que detecte una persona al pasar y que prenda una luz......espero respuestas pronto.....


----------



## mandola (Ago 20, 2008)

Lo que pretende hacer Novat es lo que yo también quiero hacer.
En cuanto al tipo de sensor que se precisa es una TERMOPILA que detecta el calor y activa un circuito aunque la persona detectada no se mueva, al contrario que los PIR que precisan movimiento.
Si alguien sabe algún esquema para poder realizar, por favor envienlo para que podamos hacerlo.
Gracias.


----------



## nagu16 (May 19, 2010)

Jeje....
Esta muy bueno

Yo necesito hacer un detector de personas que entran en una habitacion y el tiempo que estuvo hay adetro....porfa..........alguna respuesta...se los voy a agradecer mucho...please


----------

